

Google to Employees: No Christmas Bonus, Here's a G1 Instead - vaksel
http://gizmodo.com/5115708/google-to-employees-no-christmas-bonus-heres-a-g1-instead

======
cperciva
No. The article is confusing the christmas bonus (usually $1k from what I've
heard) with the annual bonus handed out in February (which is normally 15% of
salary).

I agree that replacing an expected $1k with a mobile phone on short notice is
likely to come as a bit of a shock to many Googlers, but this is nowhere near
as much of a shock as replacing the 15% annual bonus would be.

~~~
jacobscott
Also they're getting the dev unlocked version of the phone which is $400, not
$180... a lot of subpar reporting on this, giz isn't alone in having the facts
wrong.

~~~
timtrueman
Perhaps $180 is the raw cost of the phone?

~~~
bjtitus
considering $180 is the cost after a subsidy by t-mobile, I don't think that's
the case.

------
louislouis
Sending out G1s to all employees worldwide is still a great gesture IMO.
Forget the $1k or $15k, a gift is a gift.

Now imagine the amount of recommendations, improvements, suggestions that
these top brains will be making for the G1. That's gona be interesting.

------
jeffgreco
Still beats my Christmas bonus. When you're self-employed, the bosses are so
miserly.

~~~
davidw
Yeah, I wish I had one of those phones... they're pretty nice, and I'd love to
play with Hecl on a real phone.

------
fallentimes
This is linkbait crap (see cperciva's comment). Though I admit this would
probably be big news if the annual February bonuses were eliminated.

------
casta
That's a "specially designed for Googlers with a 'droid' on the back" G1!! You
could resell it on ebay, et voilà, you'd get your bonus!

